# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Introduce Yourself! >  Big Gunns!!!!!!!!

## Big Gunns

Does Big Gunns really need to say more? :Very Happy:

----------

h00blah (10-22-2009)

----------


## h00blah

heheeee

BG has a warning ;pppp!

----------


## Big Gunns

> heheeee
> 
> BG has a warning ;pppp!



How could it have possibly taken as long as it did to get it?

In all Big Gunns honesty. He realized this forum was kinda strict, but the "political correctness" that BG got one for is kinda sad in this day and age(if it was 1950.... BG would understand) :Razz: . It's not Big Gunns forum though...so that's the rules. Big Gunns must obey or leave.

----------


## Clear

Big Gunns is on ignore.  :Smile:

----------


## dsirkle

Jimmy follows the rules.

----------


## Boanerges

Welcome BG  :Good Job:

----------


## MarkS

Welcome to the forum Mr Gunns.  I glad to see you here.  I'm sure you'll be a big Azzet to our forum.

----------


## azpythons

> Welcome to the forum Mr Gunns.  I glad to see you here.  I'm sure you'll be a big A$$ to our forum.


agreed.

----------


## azpythons

> How could it have possibly taken as long as it did to get it?
> 
> In all Big Gunns honesty. He realized this forum was kinda strict, but the "political correctness" that BG got one for is kinda sad in this day and age(if it was 1950.... BG would understand). It's not Big Gunns forum though...so that's the rules. Big Gunns must leave.



AP is joining the i hate him club. AP Doesnt really know why. But AP is.

----------


## wilomn

Wilomn wonders if BiggGunns is a woman with overly enhanced breasts.

Wilomn also wonders if BiggGunns is a man with an incredibly underenhanced petard.

3 seconds later Wilomn realizes that it makes no difference, BiggGunns is weird.

----------

_blackcrystal22_ (10-30-2009),_Blu Mongoose_ (11-07-2009),_DutchHerp_ (10-29-2009),Foschi Exotic Serpents (12-15-2009)

----------


## sg1trogdor

> Welcome to the forum Mr Gunns.  I glad to see you here.  I'm sure you'll be a big Azzet to our forum.


Am I the only one that noticed that BG has been a member for over 2 years???  june of 07.

----------


## reptidude1

Wow reptidude1 just started noticing BG in posts 2 days ago, but reptidude1 dosent understand why BG has taken to tis stupid 3rd person garbage? reptidude1 thinks it makes him sound like mentally handicapped caveman.

----------


## LunaBalls

BalllPythonZone thinks...Well BallPythonZone doesnt know what to think.

----------


## Clementine_3

> 3 seconds later Wilomn realizes that it makes no difference, BiggGunns is weird.


Clementine_3 agrees with wilomn.



> Am I the only one that noticed that BG has been a member for over 2 years??? june of 07.


Clementine_3 noticed this too.

Clementine_3 may or may not put BG on ignore, she has not yet decided.  Clementine_3 is more interested in when the Droid is going to be released than what BG has to say.  However, Clementine_3 must admit BG is mildly amusing at some very basic level.

----------


## mikels

It is funny at times. It seems to bother alot of people though.

----------


## LadyOhh

You may not appreciate Big Gunns, but I would like to point out that name calling is against the TOS. 

My only warning. 

Be civil, people.

----------

dr del (10-23-2009),Foschi Exotic Serpents (10-23-2009)

----------


## tonkatoyman

People might also make note that it was Big Guns who sold Pete Kaul his candy. Big Guns is Big Guns!!!

----------


## Dave Green

This may get me in trouble with certain folks but Big Gunns can probably educate many here if you read between the lines.  BG has been in the industry longer then most.  I remember BG when he was Average Gunns back in the 80s.  Was he ever Little Gunns?  I can't answer that but he can be entertaining.  Isn't that what forums are for??  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------

_tonkatoyman_ (10-23-2009)

----------


## tonkatoyman

> This may get me in trouble with certain folks but Big Gunns can probably educate many here if you read between the lines.  BG has been in the industry longer then most.  I remember BG when he was Average Gunns back in the 80s.  Was he ever Little Gunns?  I can't answer that but he can be entertaining.  Isn't that what forums are for??


Iknow who he is, but many on here don't. He can offer great insite into our industry if you just look past his great but sometimes hard to get humor. I love it myself. :Very Happy:

----------


## waltah!

3rd party talk or not, BG knows his stuff. If you pay attention he really does make sense and many of us could pick up a thing or two.

----------

ballpythonluvr (10-23-2009),_blackcrystal22_ (10-30-2009),Foschi Exotic Serpents (10-23-2009),_monk90222_ (10-23-2009),Rasmus Skaaning (12-01-2009)

----------


## wilomn

> You may not appreciate Big Gunns, but I would like to point out that name calling is against the TOS. 
> 
> My only warning. 
> 
> Be civil, people.


Tell me BG is normal, go on I dare ya....

Weird isn't bad, it's just weird. People who talk 3rd person are weird.

I'm fairly certain that even BG will concur that BG is a weird guy.

If he didn't, being as weird as he is, that would really be weird.

----------

_blackcrystal22_ (10-30-2009),_reptidude1_ (10-23-2009)

----------


## Hulihzack

I'm sure he's forgotten more about reptiles than I know, but most people expect a bit more professionalism/maturity from someone who's been in the business so long.  Anyway, :Welcome:

----------


## mainbutter

> Does Big Gunns really need to say more?


I think we can all agree, no in fact you do not need to say anything more ever again.

 :Razz:

----------


## CoolioTiffany

> Tell me BG is normal, go on I dare ya....
> 
> Weird isn't bad, it's just weird. People who talk 3rd person are weird.
> 
> I'm fairly certain that even BG will concur that BG is a weird guy.
> 
> If he didn't, being as weird as he is, that would really be weird.


He is weird, but then again, I know some pretty weird people.  Heck, I'd even say I'm weird.

And you have 3 infractions, LOL?  How did that happen?

----------


## joepythons

> People might also make note that it was Big Guns who sold Pete Kaul his candy. Big Guns is Big Guns!!!


This should matter why?  :Confused:    If he is someone whom has been around for so long why does he talk jibberish?  I say thank you for the IGNORE button  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## wilomn

> He is weird, but then again, I know some pretty weird people.  Heck, I'd even say I'm weird.
> 
> And you have 3 infractions, LOL?  How did that happen?


3 that show. 

How did it happen? I wrote. 

That's how it always happens.

----------

_Kesslers Kreatures_ (10-30-2009)

----------


## NorthernRegius

> *Does Big Gunns really need to say more?*


Yeah ya do- how's the Iggy? Still getting along with the cat?

----------


## lillyorchid

> People might also make note that it was Big Guns who sold Pete Kaul his candy. Big Guns is Big Guns!!!


Oh? I thought Peter Kahl had the snake imported from Africa in 2006?

----------


## Watever

I don't like Big Gun on the forum. (can be totally different in real life).

I like when he share good information. I just don't like how it's shared. I don't like when someone believe or make fun trying to let others believe he is better or any way. Well, I just don't like when someone take for an idiot.

----------


## waltah!

> Oh? I thought Peter Kahl had the snake imported from Africa in 2006?


I believe that Ian imported the Candy. Neil (BG) purchased the animal and proved it out then sold to Pete. I think that's how it happened so maybe BG can verify.

----------

_lillyorchid_ (10-23-2009)

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

What i dont understand are the people that say they do not like BG's posts/attitude/sense of humor/way of speaking etc etc.. Then those people are speaking the EXACT same way???

Ummm.. Double standards? HipoWHAT?

I have a feeling i know who BG is. I may be wrong but i think i may.

As for the people bashing him. Look in the mirror. I may be what some of you would consider a "newbie" to this forum but im not, by far, a newbie to reptiles. I did notice some people that like to completely alienate any new forum members here. Why is that? When this is the best reptile forum out there because it is so closely moderated??

Either block/ignore him or stop complaining. Thats a fast way to turn people against you.. Not to mention the great reputation you would be earning yourself  *sarcasm*

----------


## lillyorchid

Thanks Walt, I don't think I ever asked. lol

----------


## Big Gunns

Big Gunns has been chasing Iguanas around in Florida for a while so he hasn't had time to post. Don't worry though, BG is gonna make his way back to this thread to respond to the warn and not so warm(the kind he lives for :Very Happy: ) welcome he has received.

Now we all know you'll all be losing sleep until Big Gunns responds so BG won't make you all suffer long. BG needs some protein then he'll be back. Unless the game starts....then you'll need to suffer until BG's boys whup those Yankees.  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------

_Darkice_ (10-29-2009)

----------


## Darkice

I like Big Gunns. I just bought some more ammo and im going to take my Nebraska and Utah CCW class on Nov 8th. The problem is all of my Gunns are too big to conceal. I guess i could conceal my ar15 pistol.  :Cool: 

I can haz snakes?

----------


## Envied Reptiles

Does this guy (Neil/B.G./Whatever) act like this in person ? :Confused:

----------


## Big Gunns

> Big Gunns has been chasing Iguanas around in Florida for a while so he hasn't had time to post. Don't worry though, BG is gonna make his way back to this thread to respond to the warn and not so warm(the kind he lives for) welcome he has received.
> 
> Now we all know you'll all be losing sleep until Big Gunns responds so BG won't make you all suffer long. BG needs some protein then he'll be back. Unless the game starts....then you'll need to suffer until BG's boys whup those Yankees.



First let BG say this. :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears: 

BG HATES THEM DANG YANKEES!!!!!!!!!!!



> Does this guy (Neil/B.G./Whatever) act like this in person ?


Only when his many millions(one or two) of fans beg. :Very Happy: 

Now BG will go through this thread like only he can.

----------


## Big Gunns

Big Gunns will respond one page at a time. Since he doesn't want any of his fans...and future fans to cry...he will respond to each and every one of you fellow forum losers. :Good Job: 




> Big Gunns is on ignore.


People always say this, but everyone on this dirt you people call Earth(BG calls it a place to hang for a while) There is no way you can possibly "ignore" Big Gunns. :Dancin' Banana: 




> Jimmy follows the rules.


Jimmy lives a boring life and should follow Big Gunns.




> Welcome BG


Congratulations...you are the 10 millionth Big Gunns fan.

You get exactly what the 9 millionth got. NOTHING!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  




> Welcome to the forum Mr Gunns.  I glad to see you here.  I'm sure you'll be a big Azzet to our forum.


Some things go without saying, but just in case some people are still lost. BG is glad you pointed it out to them. :Razz: 




> agreed.


It wasn't quoted here, but in your original response you forgot a word. Right before the two $$ signs you forgot the word PERFECT. Everyone that knows Big Gunns knows it is. :Very Happy: 




> AP is joining the i hate him club. AP Doesnt really know why. But AP is.


Probably because AP's IQ is too low to understand BG's humor. :Very Happy: 




> Wilomn wonders if BiggGunns is a woman with overly enhanced breasts.
> 
> Wilomn also wonders if BiggGunns is a man with an incredibly underenhanced petard.
> 
> 3 seconds later Wilomn realizes that it makes no difference, BiggGunns is weird.


Well...you're kinda right. BG is a man with "overly enhanced breasts".

He can't discuss the second thing. It will take too loooooonnnnngggg. :Wink: 

"Weird"????? Thanks. :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Big Gunns

> Am I the only one that noticed that BG has been a member for over 2 years???  june of 07.


Actually BG has only been here about a month. Some other trouble maker was here before "undercover".  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  




> Wow reptidude1 just started noticing BG in posts 2 days ago, but reptidude1 dosent understand why BG has taken to tis stupid 3rd person garbage? reptidude1 thinks it makes him sound like mentally handicapped caveman.



Big Gunns was just a "Caveman" a few days ago.....now he's "handicapped"????  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears: 




> BalllPythonZone thinks...Well BallPythonZone doesnt know what to think.


It takes time BPZ...and an IQ over 120(BG's is waaayyy over that). Go take a test to see if you'll ever know "what to think". :Very Happy: 




> Clementine_3 agrees with wilomn.
> 
> Clementine_3 noticed this too.
> 
> Clementine_3 may or may not put BG on ignore, she has not yet decided.  Clementine_3 is more interested in when the Droid is going to be released than what BG has to say.  However, Clementine_3 must admit BG is mildly amusing at some very basic level.



"mildly amusing"?????? You're a lousy liar Clementine. :Razz: 




> It is funny at times. It seems to bother alot of people though.


 :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  and BG loves every second of it. :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana: 




> You may not appreciate Big Gunns, but I would like to point out that name calling is against the TOS. 
> 
> My only warning. 
> 
> Be civil, people.


Big Gunns is still trying to get the hang of all this moderator love. It's new to him. :Very Happy: 




> People might also make note that it was Big Guns who sold Pete Kaul his candy. Big Guns is Big Guns!!!


That's RIGHT!!!! You tell um tonkat!!!!!! Big Gunns is BIG GUNNS!!!!!!!!!! :Taz:  :Taz: 




> This may get me in trouble with certain folks but Big Gunns can probably educate many here if you read between the lines.  BG has been in the industry longer then most.  I remember BG when he was Average Gunns back in the 80s.  Was he ever Little Gunns?  I can't answer that but he can be entertaining.  Isn't that what forums are for??


Daveyboy my old buddy. It was more like the early 90's, but either way it was YEARS ago. Before there was even a Pastel. Imagine that.

Big Gunns was NEVER LITTLE GUNNS!!!!!!!!!




> Iknow who he is, but many on here don't. He can offer great insite into our industry if you just look past his great but sometimes hard to get humor. I love it myself.


Tell um again tonkat!!!! Big Gunns is The Man, The Myth, The Legend in his own mind....and he knows his stuff. :Very Happy: 




> 3rd party talk or not, BG knows his stuff. If you pay attention he really does make sense and many of us could pick up a thing or two.


More moderator love. BG thinks this is what killed the Dinosaurs. 

SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

----------


## Derrick13

Brilliance, thats all I can say lol.

----------


## Big Gunns

> Tell me BG is normal, go on I dare ya....
> 
> Weird isn't bad, it's just weird. People who talk 3rd person are weird.
> 
> I'm fairly certain that even BG will concur that BG is a weird guy.
> 
> If he didn't, being as weird as he is, that would really be weird.


Big Gunns is not "weird". Big Gunns is perefect in every way. The people that don't love Big Gunns are the "weird" ones. :Very Happy: 




> I'm sure he's forgotten more about reptiles than I know, but most people expect a bit more professionalism/maturity from someone who's been in the business so long.  Anyway,


Big Gunns will be serious for one second. "professionalism"????? BG is not doing bizz...he's posting on a forum having some fun. There's no need for any of that boring "professionalism".  :Very Happy: 

OK...second is up. :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana: 




> I think we can all agree, no in fact you do not need to say anything more ever again.


ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ. Expect a lot of that if BG ever stops. :Very Happy: 




> He is weird, but then again, I know some pretty weird people.  Heck, I'd even say I'm weird.
> 
> And you have 3 infractions, LOL?  How did that happen?


PEEEERRRRFFEEEECCCTTTTT...not "weird" leeetle one. :Good Job: 




> This should matter why?    If he is someone whom has been around for so long why does he talk jibberish?  I say thank you for the IGNORE button


You're using that "ignore button" real well Joey. BG bets you've responded to him more than anyone on here. :Very Happy: 

Just admit it. It's physically impossible to "ignore" GREATNESS. :Very Happy: 




> 3 that show. 
> 
> How did it happen? I wrote. 
> 
> That's how it always happens.


Big Gunns can actually relate to this. :Good Job: 




> Yeah ya do- how's the Iggy? Still getting along with the cat?



Nope...they broke up. Stumpy is heartbroken. :Tears:  :Tears: 

It's a Rhino Iggy that would sleep with a cat to all you lost people. 




> Oh? I thought Peter Kahl had the snake imported from Africa in 2006?


That's where you went wrong...you "thought". You should have asked. :Very Happy: 




> I don't like Big Gun on the forum. (can be totally different in real life).
> 
> I like when he share good information. I just don't like how it's shared. I don't like when someone believe or make fun trying to let others believe he is better or any way. Well, I just don't like when someone take for an idiot.


Big Gunns thinks that watever doesn't like BG's arrogance. BG has a saying for that. He'll let one of his millions of fans share it with the newbies. :Wink: 




> I believe that Ian imported the Candy. Neil (BG) purchased the animal and proved it out then sold to Pete. I think that's how it happened so maybe BG can verify.


Kinda...there was a partnership mixed in there.

----------


## Big Gunns

> What i dont understand are the people that say they do not like BG's posts/attitude/sense of humor/way of speaking etc etc.. Then those people are speaking the EXACT same way???
> 
> Ummm.. Double standards? HipoWHAT?
> 
> I have a feeling i know who BG is. I may be wrong but i think i may.
> 
> As for the people bashing him. Look in the mirror. I may be what some of you would consider a "newbie" to this forum but im not, by far, a newbie to reptiles. I did notice some people that like to completely alienate any new forum members here. Why is that? When this is the best reptile forum out there because it is so closely moderated??
> 
> Either block/ignore him or stop complaining. Thats a fast way to turn people against you.. Not to mention the great reputation you would be earning yourself  *sarcasm*


Those dreams you're having don't count as actually knowing Big Gunns Draigness. :Wink:  :Very Happy: 

Now would everyone please stop telling all Big Gunns future fans to "stop complaining". What will BG do with himself if that happens? :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears: 




> Thanks Walt, I don't think I ever asked. lol


BG has no idea on this one and is too lazy to go back and figure out what Lilly is thanking Walt for. :Very Happy: 




> Brilliance, thats all I can say lol.


And Big Gunns agrees 100%. "BRILLIANCE". :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## blackcrystal22

Hm, I think I like this guy.
He's got a good sense of humor.

I bet he's got loads of information under his sleeve, but hey, we need someone who's here just to have fun on occasion too. It brightens the mood!

So, at that, a warm welcome from me BG.

----------

Rasmus Skaaning (12-01-2009)

----------


## waltah!

Hey, at least I was close :Wink:

----------


## Big Gunns

> Hm, I think I like this guy.
> He's got a good sense of humor.
> 
> I bet he's got loads of information under his sleeve, but hey, we need someone who's here just to have fun on occasion too. It brightens the mood!
> 
> So, at that, a warm welcome from me BG.



10 million and one.  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Big Gunns

> Hey, at least I was close



BG will still read something completely different tomorrow somewhere. :Rage:  :Rage:

----------


## Boanerges

> Congratulations...you are the 10 millionth Big Gunns fan.
> 
> You get exactly what the 9 millionth got. NOTHING!!!!!!!


LOL - I wouldn't exactly call it a fan Neil but I would call it a friend  :Very Happy:  A mutual friend of ours said you were an "awsome dude" so that makes you an awsome dude in my book. And I'll take the nothing prize, I am fine with that. I will cherish it always  :Wink:  Thanks  :Good Job:

----------


## BPelizabeth

Well I think Big Gunns is hilarious!!  But I think it is even funnier when ppl get upset and complain about him.

Me personally ....I would love to see the stuff he sells.  

Going to the Phx show??   :Smile:

----------


## TheCourtneys

To be honest, most of the time I only read the posts if BG has put his 2 cents in... I think he is hillarious and only slightly conceded...

Amanda

----------


## dsirkle

Big Gunns may not concede conceit.

----------

MarkS (11-11-2009)

----------


## Big Gunns

> LOL - I wouldn't exactly call it a fan Neil but I would call it a friend  A mutual friend of ours said you were an "awsome dude" so that makes you an awsome dude in my book. And I'll take the nothing prize, I am fine with that. I will cherish it always  Thanks



Tell Jas BG is giving him a raise for all the lies he tells about Big Gunns. :Very Happy: 

You can tell Jas(the mutual friend) to give you "nothing" next time you see him also.




> Well I think Big Gunns is hilarious!!  But I think it is even funnier when ppl get upset and complain about him.
> 
> Me personally ....I would love to see the stuff he sells.  
> 
> Going to the Phx show??


Obviously Big Gunns feels exactly the same. :Very Happy: 

Unfortunately not? BG wishes he was out in sunny PHX. Check Big Gunns scheduled appearances. He'll make it to PHX some day in the future. He can't ignore those fans forever. :Very Happy: 




> To be honest, most of the time I only read the posts if BG has put his 2 cents in... I think he is hillarious and only slightly conceded...
> 
> Amanda


Why would you read the other ones? It only really matters what Big Gunns says anyway. :ROFL: 




> Big Gunns may not concede conceit.



He might, but there will be a lot of 00000000000000000000's on that check. :Razz:

----------


## TaylorS

> This may get me in trouble with certain folks but Big Gunns can probably educate many here if you read between the lines.  BG has been in the industry longer then most.  I remember BG when he was Average Gunns back in the 80s.  Was he ever Little Gunns?  I can't answer that but he can be entertaining.  Isn't that what forums are for??


lmao little guns hahahaha

----------


## TaylorS

> Those dreams you're having don't count as actually knowing Big Gunns Draigness.
> 
> Now would everyone please stop telling all Big Gunns future fans to "stop complaining". What will BG do with himself if that happens?
> 
> 
> 
> BG has no idea on this one and is too lazy to go back and figure out what Lilly is thanking Walt for.
> 
> 
> ...



I think it's kinda sexy lol

----------


## Big Gunns

> I think it's kinda sexy lol


How could you insult Big Gunns like this? "kinda"????????? :Rage:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Big Gunns

Well....has anything changed in the last month fans? :Razz:

----------

